# Snow Scooter?



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

No idea what this is, but found it in the free section on my craigslist. Too bad I have no room, might be a fun little thing. Seems like a mini snow mobile?

GAS POWERED SNOW SCOOTER

GAS POWERED SNOW SCOOTER










was left behind by last tenant, runs great, just cant figure out how to make it move, side panel says " 2 stroke 79cc) fuel mix only 40/1 , ? , I remember him saying it steers just like a tank


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

That is awesome!! I would love to play around with it. I wonder who makes it? I have been wanting to play around with a small snowmobile machine that is powered with a honda / clone snowblower engine. I don't have need for a large snowmobile, something like this guy would fit my needs well, as long as it can move at a decent speed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the posting has been deleted


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've seen the Chrysler Sno-Runner/Rabbits, but not this. Any idea who made it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the posting has been deleted


Yea, I knew it wouldn't last long. That is why I copied the ad and picture here.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

How much were they asking?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

db9938 said:


> I've seen the Chrysler Sno-Runner/Rabbits, but not this. Any idea who made it?


KSRVG2013 200cc. Snow mouse made by FMC Motor company


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool, from the same folks that brought us this:

Smith Consulting Group, LLC ? Surplus Equipment: Inventory M113

And industrial kitchen equipment....


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

db9938 said:


> How much were they asking?


It was listed for free. The context of the ad implied the previous tenant left it behind and it started, but didn't drive.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dang.... Free would be the right price to play with it. Probably a carb diaphragm.


----------

